# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  1C Документооборот 8.3

## Luzena

Хочу оставить официальную жалобу. В апреле этого года наша компания приобрела у Первый Бит (г.Екатеринбург) программный продукт 1С Документооборот 8.3. Программа оказалась ужасно сырой и не готовой к эксплуатации. 5 месяцев бьемся над проблемой невероятных зависаний, вплоть до перезапуска 1С службы на сервере. Причина - криво написанная функция получения почты. Транзакция за транзакцией. А все, что мы получили в ответ от менеджера Первый Бит - это то, что в этом виноваты мы сами, потому что не оплатили им дорогущую услугу внедрения. Мы с этим крайне не согласны, потому как такие службы, как получение почты должны изначально работать корректно и не напрягать пользователей.
И это я еще не говорю о том, что нам пришлось отключить мобильные сервисы, потому как отдельное зависание вызывало регламентное задание Удаление сообщений с мобильными клиентами.
Подвожу итог - продуктом крайне недовольны, недоработан, и своей цены не оправдывает.

----------


## Grisha96

Мы уже на документообороте не первый год и все нравится в плане производительности...

----------


## Luzena

Повезло вам... у нас видимо особые требования, и то, что они совершенно не продумали регламент работы с почтой, это очевидно. к примеру, их специалисты настаивают на том, что мы должны удалять письма с сервера после получения, а нам это неудобно, а иначе программа перекачивает одни и те же письма раз за разом. Честно говоря, я уже устала с этой бедой бороться.

----------


## Grisha96

в регламентных заданиях как вариант оставьте пару заданий (у нас по умолчанию их было 11)

---------- Post added at 15:39 ---------- Previous post was at 15:39 ----------

т.е. отключите

---------- Post added at 15:45 ---------- Previous post was at 15:39 ----------

ошибся, изначально идет 10 заданий, оставили 2

----------


## Luzena

знаете, я не понимаю, зачем нужны остальные, если по моим наблюдениям всю почту выкачивает задание номер 1? и именно оно подвисает и запускает само себя повторно. а остальные словно просто отмечаются, типа да, я выполнился, но я не замечала, чтобы они хоть что-то делали.

----------


## Grisha96

у вас какая версия конфигурации?

----------


## Luzena

одна из последних

----------


## skull-man

> знаете, я не понимаю, зачем нужны остальные, если по моим наблюдениям всю почту выкачивает задание номер 1? и именно оно подвисает и запускает само себя повторно. а остальные словно просто отмечаются, типа да, я выполнился, но я не замечала, чтобы они хоть что-то делали.


1. Настройка и администрирование - Настройка программы - Почта поставьте галку на "Выполнять отправку в отдельном регламентном задании"
2. Настройка и администрирование - Почта - Обрабатываемые регламентными заданиями учетные записи напротив каждой учетки стоит номер задания, скорее всего у Вас там все "1", назначьте руками номера от 1 до 10 

После этого у Вас должны отрабатываться все задания. Убедиться в этом можно открыв "Протокол доставки почты", при условии что его ведение включено в настройках(п. 1) =)

----------

Luzena (09.09.2015)

----------


## Luzena

1. Отправка и так отдельно проходит, даже минуя зависания получения.
2. Хотите сказать, можно раскидать пользователей по разным РЗ? Простите, но в Настройка и администрирование нет раздела Почта. Отдельные пункты по настройке Почты есть в Настройках программы и в Персональных настройках, но они никак с учетками не пересекаются

---------- Post added at 08:29 ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 ----------

Но я нашла подобную функцию в панели навигации карточки учетной записи. Так что спасибо! Попробую, что получится.

----------


## skull-man

> 1. Отправка и так отдельно проходит, даже минуя зависания получения.
> 2. Хотите сказать, можно раскидать пользователей по разным РЗ? Простите, но в Настройка и администрирование нет раздела Почта. Отдельные пункты по настройке Почты есть в Настройках программы и в Персональных настройках, но они никак с учетками не пересекаются
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:29 ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 ----------
> 
> Но я нашла подобную функцию в панели навигации карточки учетной записи. Так что спасибо! Попробую, что получится.


Раздел почта находится в панели навигации (я использую внешний вид в отдельных окнах, не такси)

----------


## Luzena

Увидела ) я сначала в панели действий искала, и у меня не такси.
Сразу вопрос - наш программист опасается, что данный способ не избавит нас от взаимных блокировок СКЛ. Но я не вижу никаких причин для взаимных блокировок. В чем тут может быть подвох?

----------


## skull-man

> Увидела ) я сначала в панели действий искала, и у меня не такси.
> Сразу вопрос - наш программист опасается, что данный способ не избавит нас от взаимных блокировок СКЛ. Но я не вижу никаких причин для взаимных блокировок. В чем тут может быть подвох?


Честно говоря я взаимных блокировок не обнаружил, но у меня регламентные задания настроены не стандартно, я настраивал время запуска разное у всех, с интервалами. Так же используется клиент-серверный вариант, не файловый, настроено 5 соединений на 1 процесс.

---------- Post added at 09:38 ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 ----------

Я конечно в программировании не очень силен. Честно говоря работа встроенной почты это конечно что-то в Документообороте, то работает все нормально месяц, то пару часов может не принимать почту вовсе. Я думаю что тут проблема еще в том что 1с плохо работает с разными кодировками, плюс заметил что если письмо тяжелое (с вложением более 10мб), то есть вероятность что 1С вложение вообще не примет, только письмо и процесс этот может очень сильно затянуться, но в этом случае помогает разделение РЗ, виснет только одно, то на котором настроен ящик в который валится тяжелое письмо.

----------


## Luzena

именно на это я и рассчитываю, в первую очередь отделила учетку директора на другое РЗ, так как он основной клиент, а дальше посмотрю. Но эта беда с почтой реально утомила. Причем, бывает, что зависшее РЗ может вообще повесить сервер, вплоть до полной перезагрузки службы 1С. Именно такие проблемы и вынудили жалобу накатать (да и то не по своей воле).

----------


## avm3110

> потому что не оплатили им дорогущую услугу внедрения.


На самом деле "внедрение" - это зачастую бывает самое сложное (как корабль назовёте, так затем он также и поплывёт).
Неудачные настройки в одном (например настройки кластера серверов) могут сказываться в глюках совершенно казалось бы в несвязанных вещах (типа работы почтового клиента). Поэтому всегда нужно очень вдумчиво подходить к вопросу - "А хватит ли квалификации собственного персонала, чтобы все аккуратно настроить".

ПыСы. Но кстати, к сожалению бывает, что и квалификация внедренцев от франча явно "ниже плинтуса".

----------


## Luzena

Не совсем удачный пример ) данная настройка больше в ведении системных администраторов, а мы своими довольны, и сервера наши они знают лучше, чем сторонние "внедренцы". А вот насчет квалификации этих самых внедренцев тут вы в точку попали, ибо в самом начале у меня были вопросы к ним, только вот человек, проковырявшись пару часов в нашей базе, ответил, что не знает, почему так происходит. Причем он даже в половину мест не заглядывал, где я до него побывала (а я за процессом наблюдала, он через эми ко мне подключался).

----------


## avm3110

> данная настройка больше в ведении системных администраторов


Да нет, этот "стык" между 1С-SQL-server весьма специфичен, очень часто "простые сисадмины" очень много не знают (хотя свои прямые обязанности выполняют отлично).





> Причем он даже в половину мест не заглядывал, где я до него побывала


Я подозреваю, что к вам по удалёнке заходил саппорт, а квалификация саппорта это так же отдельная песня :dance:

Короче, я сильно подозреваю, что проблемы с Документооборотом у вас начинаются именно с серверной части (с настройки СУБД под 1С, настройки самого 1С предприятия, настройки почтовика)

----------


## Luzena

Ну это не первый 1С продукт, с которым мы работает, и соответственно наши сисадмины тоже ) мы даже семерку еще помним ))) так что в нюансах разбираемся

----------


## avm3110

> Ну это не первый 1С продукт, с которым мы работает


Пожалуйста, не воспринимайте мои слова в качестве наезда на вас или ваших сисадминов. Но "не первый продукт" - это не показатель. Но вопросы "распараллеливания по процессам/задания" (о чем говорилось выше) действительно это нужно далеко не в каждом "продукте 1С".
Я не защищаю ПервыйБит, но к сожалению часто встречаю отношение к любым 1С продуктам как "это же элементарно" - поверьте, это не так и думаю в вашем случае проблемы прежде всего в настройках системы.

ПыСы. Но все выше сказанное это безусловно лишь "моя гипотеза", что-либо конкретно можно говорить лишь "поковырявшись" непосредственно в вашей системе лично.


С уважением, Андрей

----------


## Luzena

Я не считаю, что это элементарно. Но в наших ребятах я уверена, ибо несколько лет вместе работаем, и они не подводили ни разу ) И потом, проблема как раз не в настройке сервера, а в том, как написаны функции, к примеру той же почты. Если даже от разработчиков был получен ответ, что мы должны удалять письма с почтового сервера, чтобы ДО их по несколько раз не перекачивал, типа так написана программа. И так далее по тексту. И все, что недоработали они, приходится исправлять нашим программистам за отдельную плату через ТЗ, ну вы знаете, как это делается.

----------

